# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  الصيام و الوضوء .. يحمى أسنانك من التسوس

## اسراء الماحى

بياض الأسنان وسلامتها عنوان جمالك والصيام فرصة جيدة للحفاظ عليها من التسوس والتآكل بشرط تنظيفها جيدا بعد وجبة السحور واتباع النظام الغذائى الصحى .                                                                        ويؤكد اخصائى جراحة الفم والأسنان أن الصيام فرصة جيدة للحفاظ على نظافة الأسنان نظرا لطول فترة الصيام وعدم تناول  الطعام فى وسط الوجبات كما هو متبع فى الايام العادية ، حيث ان بقايا الطعام على الاسنان تعمل على تكوين طبقة من الجير وتسوس الاسنان والصيام يحمى الاسنان من كل هذا خاصة لو اهتم الصائم بتنظيفها عقب تناول السحور .           يضاف الى ذلك ان الاهتمام بالوجبة الصحية المثالية على مائدة الافطار تساعد على سلامة الاسنان فيجب ان تهتم ربة الاسرة بتقديم وجبة غذائية سليمة مكونة من الخضراوات الطازجة وطبق السلاطة على مائدتى الافطار والسحور وكذلك الفاكهة كالعنب والبطيخ وكذلك ينصح بتناول كوب من اللبن وملعقة عسل نحل لاحتوائها على نسبة عالية من الكالسيوم المقوى للاسنان .                                                                                          ويؤكد ان الوضوء ضرورى جدا لصحة الاسنان فمضمضة الفم تساعد على تنظيف الاسنان واللثة ومنع تراكم بيكتريا الفم ولذلك ينصح بمضمضة الفم طوال فترة الصيام حتى لا تتكرر التهابات اللثة .                                        وعن اسباب الروائح الكريهة التى تصدر من الفم يقول اخصائى جراحة الفم والاسنان انها اسباب متعلقة بالفم مثل وجود تراكم الجير والتسوس وبقايا الطعام وهناك ما يتعلق بالامراض الباطنية مثل امراض الكبد والسكر والتهابات الجيوب الانفية او وجود لحمية بالانف ........

----------


## حازم عطاالله

شكرا أستاذة اسراء على المشاركة المفيدة 

تقبلي مروري

----------

